
Ask HN: Computer Science? - emcf
I am planning to pursue a degree in CS. Before enrolling, I want to make sure whether CS is right step or not. Are there job opportunities?<p>Please guide.
======
vbnmzzz
I just have an associate degree and landed a 45k/yr job after a 6 month
internship so I'd say there is plenty of opportunity.

